# Macbook Pro : grésillement sur sortie jack



## lausoda (27 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit problème avec mon Macbook pro : j'ai une paire d'enceintes branchée sur la sortie jack et, à chaque fois qu'un son est joué, j'entends un petit grésillement au début et à la fin de celui-ci. Ca ne pose pas de problème quand c'est une chanson de 5 minutes mais quand c'est un son d'alerte (celui défini dans les prefs son) du système ou un son super court, on entend bien le grésillement. J'ai essayé avec un casque et j'obtiens le même résultat. Par contre, je n'ai rien sur les HP internes. J'ai regardé les options de configuration audio et midi mais rien n'enlève le son. Et sous Windows, c'est exactement pareil.

C'est pas super gênant parce que sur les enceintes externes, en baissant le son de sortie des enceintes, le bruit devient quasi inaudible, bien qu'il faille de ce fait augmenter le son de sortie de Mac OS X (et que ce ne soit pas possible avec un casque). Mais j'aimerais quand même savoir si d'autres personnes sont touchées par le phénomène. Merci d'avance.


----------



## lausoda (1 Juin 2006)

Personne ?

Pour ceux qui voudraient evénetuellement tester : brancher un casque ou une paire d'enceintes sur la sortie audio du portable. Si le volume des enceintes / casque peut être réglé, le mettre au maximum et mettre, au contraire, le volume du mac en silencieux. Essayer de lancer un son et voir s'il y a un petit grésillement (genre par exemple, les alertes du panneau de préférences Son) puisque celui-ci survient chez moi même quand le son de sortie du Mac est en mute.


----------



## deejer (17 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour le deterrage mais j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec mon MBP tout neuf... quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## remir (17 Octobre 2007)

deejer a dit:


> Désolé pour le deterrage mais j'ai le même problème avec mon MBP tout neuf... quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?



Meme probleme que vous mais je n est specialement approfondi le sujet, peut etre ya t il une solution, mais je ne la connait pas desole !

A+


----------



## christowfair (26 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous!
J'ai commandé un macbook pro 2.2ghz il y a 5 semaines....Je l'ai reçu et j'ai constaté les mêmes grésillement dans les fréquences aiguës.Le pire c'est qu'apple me l'a changé j'ai attendu encore 2 semaines et je reçois un ordi avec les mêmes défauts. BRAVO APPLE   On a l'impression qu'après 15 secondes la carte son se met en veille. C'est très bizarre. Dès qu'on veut par exemple enlever une icone du doc le son du petit nuage lorsqu'on lâche l'icone sur le bureau commence d'abord par un gros clip audio puis, ça et là, des fréquences aiguës viennent perturber l'écoute avec un bruit de fond insupportable, une sorte de souffle continu( même avec le volume de sortie à zèro)
JE SUIS DEGOUTé. J'ai attendu ce soir 27 minutes pour parler au service tech mais personne a décroché. Je vais je crois sortir la grosse artillerie juridique car il ne faut tout de même pas prendre les gens pour des C......De plus en déballant ma machine je constate que la prise d'alimentation sur le MACBOOK avais déjà été utilisée et n'était pas neuve. Scandaleux....
La personne que j'ai eu sur l'Apple store ne savait plus ou se mettre compte tenu de mon 2ème Dead On Arrival (DOA) et ne savait plus ou m'orienter pour juguler ma colère... Soirée Mythique.
Suis un professionnel de l'audio à l'image. Je me posait la question de savoir si le préamp de la carte son avait été changé pour un autre de plus mauvaise qualité sur les macbook plus récents....se renseigner me semblerait judicieux.
Bref tout ça me gave je vais me boire une bière au moins elle ne grésillera que dans mon estomac et non sur mes colonnes.


----------



## deejer (28 Octobre 2007)

christowfair a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> J'ai commandé un macbook pro 2.2ghz il y a 5 semaines....Je l'ai reçu et j'ai constaté les mêmes grésillement dans les fréquences aiguës.Le pire c'est qu'apple me l'a changé j'ai attendu encore 2 semaines et je reçois un ordi avec les mêmes défauts. BRAVO APPLE   On a l'impression qu'après 15 secondes la carte son se met en veille. C'est très bizarre. Dès qu'on veut par exemple enlever une icone du doc le son du petit nuage lorsqu'on lâche l'icone sur le bureau commence d'abord par un gros clip audio puis, ça et là, des fréquences aiguës viennent perturber l'écoute avec un bruit de fond insupportable, une sorte de souffle continu( même avec le volume de sortie à zèro)
> JE SUIS DEGOUTé. J'ai attendu ce soir 27 minutes pour parler au service tech mais personne a décroché. Je vais je crois sortir la grosse artillerie juridique car il ne faut tout de même pas prendre les gens pour des C......De plus en déballant ma machine je constate que la prise d'alimentation sur le MACBOOK avais déjà été utilisée et n'était pas neuve. Scandaleux....
> La personne que j'ai eu sur l'Apple store ne savait plus ou se mettre compte tenu de mon 2ème Dead On Arrival (DOA) et ne savait plus ou m'orienter pour juguler ma colère... Soirée Mythique.
> ...



J'ai exactement les même défauts que toi sur ma carte son... apparement cela rentre dans les critères de qualité Apple... même pour un portable pro utilisé pour de la MAO...


----------



## Manic (28 Octobre 2007)

J'ai exactement le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro (2.2 ghz / C2D) et j'avais déjà poster des messages à ce propos. J'ai été capable de faire changer le «Sound Board», mais toujours le même problème de grésillement... je pense que mon réparateur agréé Apple est sourd parce qu'il n'entendait pas le problème alors que moi ça me fait saigner des oreilles.


----------



## deejer (28 Octobre 2007)

Manic a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro (2.2 ghz / C2D) et j'avais déjà poster des messages à ce propos. J'ai été capable de faire changer le «Sound Board», mais toujours le même problème de grésillement... je pense que mon réparateur agréé Apple est sourd parce qu'il n'entendait pas le problème alors que moi ça me fait saigner des oreilles.



On a tous une sensibilité différentes et avec l'age, la plage de fréquence audible diminue (20 à 5'000-10'000 Hz vers 50 ans). Il faut aussi avoir un casque relativement bon pour entendre tous ces problèmes. Je pense à un problème de conception pour les parasites (beaucoup de composants au cm2). Par contre, je ne sais pas d'ou viens le souffle après un son...


----------



## Manic (29 Octobre 2007)

Ce que je voulais surtout dire, c'est que j'ai eu beaucoup de misère à convaincre mon réparateur de changer la pièce en question. Mais à la fin, ça n'a rien changé, toujours le même problème. Je penche aussi vers un problème de conception de la machine...


----------



## draktus (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voilà, je vous explique, suite à l'achat d'un macbook pro 15 pouces pour noel, je constate les mêmes problèmes de son que vous ! À savoir, lorsque l'on enlève une icône du dock ou lorsque un son d'alerte est produit on entend (au casque ou aux enceintes reliés par la sortie de jack de l'ordi') un grésillement suivi d'une suite de fréquences hyper-aigues, ce bruit se coupe au bout d'une vingtaine de secondes  Bénéficiant de la garantie après achat de la FNAC j'ai pu procéder à un échange standard. Il s'avère après vérification sur le nouvel ordinateur que le problème est exactement le même !!! Je suis dégouté Y'a t il moyen de se regrouper pour faire remonter l'information chez apple ??? Je fais de la PAO et aussi de la MAO et c'est un phénomène vraiment dérangeant. Surtout quand on paye ce prix pour une machine  Par ailleurs, j'ai constater sur le site apple, le même sujet parlant de ce problème à l'adresse suivante :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=461317&tstart=0
Est ce le même soucis ? Est que la marque Apple fait la taupe ? L'autruche concernant ce défaut ? Merci de me faire part de vos solutions et/ou des suites de vos problèmes car j'hésite presque à rendre mon nouveau Macbookpro et me le faire rembourser profitant encore de l'échange après vente de 30 jours d'après Noël ! Merci encore d'avoir pris le temps de me lire et merci aussi à christowfair Lausada pour avoir pris le temps d'exposer sur ce forum ce "détail incertain©asisstance apple" !!!


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour, bonjour,

Je déterre un peu le sujet à nouveau parce que j'ai un problème similaire sur mon MacBook (pas pro...) sauf que j'ai "seulement" le clip audio sans  les fréquences aigües à la suite... Le problème c'est que cela semble totalement aléatoire... parfois, lorsque l'on enlève une icône du doc cela se produit ou juste avant la production d'un son quelconque...

L'hypothèse de la mise en veille de la carte son est peut-être possible... enfin, je sais pas si certains d'entre vous ont trouvé une solution...

Merci d'avance


----------



## remir (11 Février 2008)

Le gresillement du Macbook Pro !

Oui trouvons une solution ! 

Car ce "zzzzzzzz" me casse les coui****

Enfin les oreilles surtout....-_-*


----------



## dhalxav (28 Février 2008)

Pouvez vous me dire tous ceux qui ont ce gresillement avec vos MB lors d'un branchement sur un casque ou des enceintes. Est ce que ca le fait aussi quand vous avez débranché l'alimentation de votre MB?
Car si ca ne le fait plus j'ai la solution​


----------



## marcelpahud (28 Février 2008)

Chez moi le grésillement est présent avec ou sans alimentation et avec ou sans batterie...


----------



## dhalxav (29 Février 2008)

merci marcel pour la rapidité de ta réponse.
Sur PC, j'avais un probleme similaire qui disparaissait quand l'alimentation était enelevé.
Pour y remédier, il suffisait de couper la masse du fil d'alimentation et ca remarchait parfaitement.​ 
je compte acheter un macbook pro pour justement l'utiliser sur des enceintes sous windows pour faire des sonos avec un logiciel de mixage. 
Aux possesseurs de MBP, Pouvez vous me dire si ce probleme va m'empecher d'utiliser le MBP lors de sonos. Et par ailleurs, pensez vous que tous les MPB ont ce porblème?​


----------



## Alex543 (29 Février 2008)

Alors avec l'alimentation mac tu n'auras pas ce problème de grésillement du à des fréquences parasites captées de l'ordi. Ca je peux te l'affirmer dans le sens ou j'ai eu le même probleme avec un ancien ordinateur et je ne l'ai plus avec le mac.

J'utilise toutefois une carte son externe professionelle.
Pour les autres je pencherais plus sur un problème technique interne. (Je n'ai pas ce soucis)


----------



## ASdesign46 (27 Mars 2008)

Exactement le meme probleme sur mon MacBook Pro Penryn ........  

c'est pas reellement genant dans la mesure ou, je peut baisser le volume de mes creature pour diminuer de P***N de Souffle et de bruits electronique.


Merci beaucoup


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2008)

galius a dit:


> Peut être est-ce du au fait que c'est un casque ouvert et que ces sons aigus arrivent moins aux oreilles ou une question d'isolation... j'en sais rien...



Non, non les aigus arrivent plus vite 

Et donc le souffle augment t il avec le volume du mac, pas de la musique ?


----------



## galius (27 Mars 2008)

Ok on continue ici alors 



> Non pas seulement avec iTunes, et Galius pourrat surement le confirmer, même l'action de mettre un objet dans la corbeille, une fois le "schkitch" passé, 10 - 15 sec de souffle et de bruits électronique suivent



Pareil pour moi, que le son soit coupé ou pas !



> Et donc le souffle augment t il avec le volume du mac, pas de la musique ?



non pas pour moi !


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2008)

galius a dit:


> non pas pour moi !



Je persiste à penser qu'on a à faire à un problème d'ordre électrique et pas forcément hardware


----------



## galius (27 Mars 2008)

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/848055.html

j'ai trouvé des infos sur ce forum, vous pensez quoi de cette explication:

Noise can also be exacerbated by the incredibly low impedance of many new headphones, particularly earbuds


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2008)

Ce peut etre une réponse, une impédance trop faible :rose:

comparer les modèles de casques, et les ipédances recommandées par Apple


----------



## ASdesign46 (27 Mars 2008)

j'essaye dans 5min avec le porta pro ...


----------



## ASdesign46 (28 Mars 2008)

Bon ..... Aucun bruit de la part du Koss.

Plus de bruit non plus de la part des HP externes, meme avec le volume independant des HP a fond.


Miracle ou resultat d'une therapie de groupe ? *Houssssaaaaaaa* (bad boys II :rateau: ) .... a suivre pour ma part ...

Tout le monde est parti ... donc Bonne nuit !


----------



## YULlover (28 Mars 2008)

Même problème sur un nouveau MBP 2,4 penryn... et je l'avais aussi sur mon macbook 2,2ghz santa rosa ???

Pas de problèmes lors de l'écoute directement avec les enceintes intégré, mais quand je mix, la plus part du temps je mix au casque, des Sony MDR 7506... qui me serve aussi dans mon travail... et justement c'est des écouteurs avec 64 ohm d'impédence... le problème est peux être la !!!


----------



## galius (28 Mars 2008)

Pour moi:

Impédance du HD 500: 32ohms bruit: aucun.
Impédance des écouteurs ipod touch: 32ohms bruit: faible, mais présent.
Impédance des panansonic: 16 ohms bruit: insupportable.

J'ai essayé ce matin avec un casque philips d'entrée de gamme qui a le form factor d'un koss porta pro et aucun bruit non plus...

En fait, il ne reste plus qu'a trouver les caractéristiques de la sortie audio des MBP, et demander à un audiophile quelles performances sur papier il recommande.... 

Là je dois partir au taf et je suis à la bourre, je me renseignerai demain.

Merci tout le monde


----------



## meskh (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Et bien il semblerait que l'impédance de vos systèmes d'écoute soit le paramètre à prendre en compte dans le solutionnement de ces problèmes de souffles  

À lire, cette réponse éclairée faite sur " Comment ça marche " qui explique bien la nature du problème.

À vos porte-monnaies  et oubliez un peu le SAV de Apple


----------



## galius (29 Mars 2008)

Re bonjour,

j'ai posé la question sur la question sur forum spécialisé visiblement cette explication sur l'impédance est plausible, j'ai essayé avec différents écouteurs que j'ai chez moi, le phénomène est très variable, mais ne se produit pas avec des casques hifi.

Demain je vais essayer avec des shure SE110 je vous tiendrai au courant du résultat de mes tests.

A tout hasard, je suis aussi passé dans un magasin mac de ma ville, me disant que peut être ils sont au courant de quelque chose. Quand je ai expliqué le problème, le vendeur m'a regardé avec yeux de merlan frit, m'a dit qu'il n'avais jamais entendu parler du problème, et n'a même pas cherché à le comprendre... vu sa réaction je me suis barré sans insister... No comment.



> À vos porte-monnaies  et oubliez un peu le SAV de Apple



Oui c'est clair le sav d'apple je compte bien le laisser tranquille  je ne veux pas qu'on immobilise 2 semaines mon magnifique MBP pour ça, d'autant qu'ils ne vont sûrement pas remarquer un défaut aussi subtil...


----------



## galius (31 Mars 2008)

J'ai essayé avec les écouteurs shure dont je parlais, le souffle est nettement moins marqué, mais j'hésite encore les acheter car l'addition sera salée...

Pour conclure, je suis assez surpris que ce "problème" qui ne semble ni nouveau, ni rare, n'ait pas plus fait parler de lui. La pilule est difficile à avaler en ce qui me concerne...

En tout cas un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont essayé de répondre, bonne nuit !


----------



## meskh (31 Mars 2008)

galius a dit:


> Pour conclure, je suis assez surpris que ce "problème" qui ne semble ni nouveau, ni rare, n'ait pas plus fait parler de lui. La pilule est difficile à avaler en ce qui me concerne...



Ah bon 

Mais pourtant ce n'est qu'une contrainte électrique propre à l'utilisation de chacun


----------



## galius (1 Avril 2008)

> Mais pourtant ce n'est qu'une contrainte électrique propre à l'utilisation de chacun



Oui, mais sachant que mes écouteurs fonctionnent sans mal sur mon ipod, et que les sorties audio jack c'est une technologie censée être maitrisée depuis des lustres... ça m'agace... 

C'est évident, ça ne m'empêchera pas de vivre... 

Ce weekend j'installerai windows ou un live CD Linux (je ne sais même pas si c'est possible, je vais me renseigner) c'est ma dernière option, si je n'entends pas de souffle je saurais que ce problème est aussi dû au soft, et je n'aurai plus qu'a attendre une prochaine màj d'apple


----------



## galius (1 Avril 2008)

J'ai trouvé sur un forum anglophone le sujet suivant qui traite du problème en long large et en travers pour ceux qui ça intéresse:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=443692

A ce que j'ai lu essayez ça (moins cher que des nouveaux écouteurs) :

http://shure.com/PersonalAudio/Products/Accessories/CasesAdapters/us_pa_pa235_level_attenuator

avant de le renvoyer en SAV, parceque c'est un problème de conception.

Seule explication logique l'impédance.

Cette fois-ci, promis j'arrête là avec cette histoire.


----------



## inkest (22 Mai 2008)

bonjour à tous...

même problème avec mon MBP 2,5GHZ. Je viens d'acheter des écouteurs 32 ohms et le problème persiste.
Existe-t-il une solution...?


----------



## galius (18 Juin 2008)

pour ceux que ça intéresse (je copie colle mon post d'un forum concurrent), j'ai acheté ces écouteurs:

http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf/p?openform&pc^np^KEB20DVD

Ils possèdent un réglage de volume directement sur le fil de l'écouteur, c'est léger, discret, et surtout en baissant un tout petit peu le volume, ADIEU CES MAUDITS PARASITES !!!! En plus le son est tout à fait correct ainsi que l'isolation. Enfin, ce qui ne gâche rien, je les ai payé 50CHF (~30) donc pile poil dans mon budget !

inkest, t'as acheté quoi comme écouteurs ? Je crois que ces valeurs d'impédance sont des fois un peu mises au hasard... Essaye avec plusieurs casques différents, de préférence des casques qui ont une grosse "consommation" tu verra que le problème disparaitra complètement (sauf les petits sons "R2D2" bien entendu).


----------



## t1pex (19 Juin 2008)

même problème sur mon MB2.2

avant de partir en vacances cet été je le poserai chez apple


----------



## yenda1 (21 Juin 2008)

Et la sortie optique elle a le même problème ? 
Ce ne serait pas possible d'utiliser un adaptateur pour brancher un casque si elle fonctionne correctement ?


----------



## YULlover (23 Juin 2008)

Oufff... la je viens d'acheter final cut express... Terriblement déçu, dès que j'ai mes 2 DD de branché et mon 2e écran, C'EST ÉPOUVANTABLE, le bruit est tellement présent que j'ai pas le goût du tout de faire des montage avec FCE....


----------



## Aekold (7 Novembre 2008)

Exactement le même soucis avec mon Macbook Pro datant de Septembre 2008. Je vais essayé d'autres casques, mais j'en ai déjà testé 3 (deux d'ipod, 1 philips) : grésillement dès qu'un son est émit, puis si plus de son pendant 15 sec, le grésillement se coupe de lui même. Le Prob c'est que quand je joue à W3 avec les écouteurs, j'ai un grésillement de fond constant. Si quelqu'un connaît un casque bon marché qui résout le problème, je suis preneur.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Aekold (23 Novembre 2008)

Bon et bien pour ma part, j'ai eu en cadeau un casque *Creative FATAL1TY* et c'est vraiment que du bonheur. Le son est précis, plus de grésillement dans le casque. Un véritable bienfait pour mes oreilles fragiles. En plus il est agréable à porté et plutôt esthétique.

Un casque que je conseil vraiment.


----------



## benjico (26 Novembre 2008)

Hello, 

en fait il y a plusieurs problèmes pour la sortie jack des macbook pro. L'une des sources est l'utilisation de la sortie DVI. Chez moi, tant que je ne branchais pas mon deuxième écran, pas de soucis sur mes enceintes (petites enceintes de monitoring Yamaha) mais dès que la prise dvi était utilisé, un grésillement continu sur les haut parleurs. 

J'ai changé de macbook pro hier pour un unibody et le problème a apparemment disparu des nouveaux modèles... je peux enfin monter sur FCP avec deux écran et une écoute potable, trop la fête

A+
Benjico


----------



## stuntman (27 Août 2009)

galius a dit:


> Ok on continue ici alors
> 
> Pareil pour moi, que le son soit coupé ou pas !
> 
> non pas pour moi !



Bonjour à tous !

J'ai moi aussi le problème de grésillement avec un *mac pro et un 2.1 Harman Kardon*. Je trouve les explications d'impédances certes logiques, mais que penser quand le *problème* est totalement *intermittent* ? 

En effet, les *grésillement se déclenchent n'importent* quand et sont *apparus après un an* de parfaite utilisation (juste après la garantie, normal...) et ne sont absolument pas fonction du volume générale et même du choix du périphérique. 

*autres tests : *
- je choisis le casque avec le son à fond, le grésillement des enceintes est le même...
- je débranches les enceintes du mac (mais alimenté en jus) : plus de grésillements

Quelqu'un aurait-il les mêmes symptômes ?
Merci.


----------



## thibaut.vm (1 Novembre 2009)

Problème de grésillements, avec ma chaine branchée sur jack (vers sortie auxiliaire)
Je me suis rendu compte que les parasites venaient de mon second écran... bizarre !
Et ils disparaissaient quand je débranchait ce dernier...
Solution : j'ai juste branché mon écran sur une prise moins encombrée !
Ca marche !


----------



## jackjames (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai constaté ce problème de grésillement depuis peu (pas de souci avant), surtout en début et fin de chansons au volume le plus bas, avec mes deux casques (Sennheiser PX100 avec 32 ohms et Apple In-Ear pour iPhone avec 23 ohms), sous Mac comme sous Windows XP en bootcamp 

Ayant eu un autre problème (flashs noirs sur l'écran), j'ai rapporté mon mbp (late 08) au genius bar à paris. La personne en face de moi avait du mal à croire en mon problème de grésillement, d'après elle ce serait du à un mauvais encodage de mes morceaux ou de mes écouteurs.
Sauf que j'écoute toujours les mêmes morceaux (MP3 320k/s) et jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas constaté ces parasites. En plus, je n'ai pas de parasites avec mes deux casques sur d'autres appareils.

Je viens de récupérer mon mbp dont la carte mère a été changée (pour les flashs), l'audio est toujours parasité et insupportable, d'autant plus que j'ai passé une semaine sous un ancien Dell 820 qui n'avait aucun parasite. 

D'après vous, comment est-ce que je peux prouver ma bonne foi au genius bar ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## clemout44 (1 Mars 2010)

Bon et bien moi aussi j'ai le même problème et franchement sur un ordinateur de ce prix là c'est tous simplement scandaleux

De plus j'ai voulus contourner le problème en achetant un boitier récepteur bluetooth stéréo à brancher directement sur mon système son (Bose compagnon 5) et bien le MBP envoi également le grésillement au récepteur bluetooth!!!!
Donc le problème ne viens pas d'un souci d'isolation de la prise jack mais bien du traitement du signal sonor!


----------



## KyoshiNYOURFACE (15 Mars 2010)

Bon perso j'ai réussi à régler le prob.

Tout d'abord merci à thibaut.vm qui m'a mit sur la voie. 

Ce matin je n'avais pas ce problème de bourdonnements dans la prise jack. Ce n'est que cette aprèm que ca a commencé. J'ai fait des test de branchements au niveau de tous les périphrériques qui entre sur mon MacBook Pro. Je me suis rendu compte que mon second écran était responsable en partie de ce bruit. Je l'ai branché ailleurs ca a déja fait du bien. Puis j'ai branché l'alim du Mac sur une prise seule. Cela a encore réduit le bruit. 
Mais le bruit continuait encore. 
J'ai trouvé le problème, c'était à cause de la Free TV qui était resté allumée. Je l'ai éteinte, et la plus un bruit, le soulagement. 
En fait, le MacBook est très sensible au collisions du réseau électrique. La freebox et la freeTV sont reliées en CPL, ce qui a créé des parasites. Si vous êtes relié en CPL à votre box, tentez de vous relier en direct pour voir. Et essayez de changer vos branchements. 

Je parle pour ceux qui utilisent Windows sur leur MacBook Pro puisque apparement une mise à jour a réglé le problème sur Mac OS. 

Bon voila et puis si ca marche pas et ba bonne chance parceque apparement ce que je viens de poster est la seule solution du net xD.


----------



## Xenope (22 Mai 2010)

Bon, je resors un peu ce topic : même probleme pour mon mon macbook pro de mars 2010 branché en auxiliaire sur mon ampli.

Je n'au pas de second ecran qui puisse faire interference...

Une idée ?


----------



## House M.D. (25 Mai 2010)

La prise reliée au MBP parasitée peut-être (prise secteur j'entends)? 

Sinon essaie une liaison optique, si ton ampli est assez récent pour en posséder une


----------



## PymmaC (26 Août 2010)

Trouvé 
Hub USB qui renvoyait un courant parasite dans mon MBP 15 Unibody
Changement de Hub => plus de problème de souffle dans mes enceintes.


----------



## weex (28 Juillet 2017)

sur macbook air, meme soucis, seulement quand l'alimentation est branchée..  Impossible d'envoyer du son vers un ampli, larsen, ...
Aucune solution autre que de débrancher l'alim et rester sur batteries.

Si quelqu'un à ce soucis sur macbook air ??

Merci


----------

